# Toro CCR runs slow and dies when hits snow



## E.T. (Dec 22, 2017)

I have about 5-year-old Toro CCR snowblower. It starts right away but runs rough and slow and dies as soon as it hits the snow. Also - and this is very odd - it dies instantly with choke *on* or even in half-way position. If choke is set to "on" it won't even start, which is the opposite to what it should be.
I tried to clean the carburetor with compressed air without removing it from the engine - nut bowl, other passages - everything seems clean and there is no dirt inside the bowl or on any visible components.
Please help. It should be something very obvious for someone who know these engines. Thanks!


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

E.T. Put some SeaFoam in the fuel tank and run for 20 minutes. Add the SeaFoam to your Gas Can, so when you refuel, you're adding more into your CCR fuel tank to clean up that Carb. Good Luck! If that doesn't work, time to clean Carb and jets within it.


----------



## E.T. (Dec 22, 2017)

SeaFoam didn't seem to help, sadly. Ran it for half an hour with SeaFoam added, but nothing changed. One thing is puzzling though - why does it refuse to start with choke on? Or dies instantly when choke is switched on? It should be other way around. I also noticed that RPM increases slightly when the machine is tilted forward a bit. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

sounds like it may need a carb kit, but do have a good look at all the linkages to make sure they are moving freely, spray them with the proper lube of your choice.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

did u leave gas in the motor over the summer. if yes u need to take carb out and do a good clean w.carb cleaner.
u will also have to check everything from gas cap all the way to butterfly in the carb for problems


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I would also try dipping the complete carburetor in a pan of peroxide or alcohol to try and break up any gum and varnish that may be stuck in there too. if you fill comfortable doing it, invest in an acetylene torch tip cleaning tool which you can use to clean the jets in the carburetor with one of the many tip cleaning brushes in the tool holder. 

Another option would be fogging the hot engine with seas foam engine cleaner too.


----------



## E.T. (Dec 22, 2017)

I've checked all you suggested (linkages, gas cap, etc.) and everything seems fine. It looks like taking the carb out and cleaning it thoroughly is the only option I have left. Gotta wait 'till it gets a bit warmer though...
Thanks guys!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

One other issue might be the governor is not doing it's job, Have a free one with that issue, Governor getting stuck and rpm not going up at all. Strange governors on these things.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

E.T. try this quick fix before you pull the carb off. You have nothing to lose and it could save you some time. 



The link will take you to Sixty Five Ford, this guy is awesome - its basically a 5 minute job.
Good Luck.


----------

